# Moss in a deep tank



## Colinlp (1 Mar 2010)

Hi all
Still planning the new tank, another 4 weeks to wait I think, but..... I want to tie some moss to the redmoor, I've been told that Java moss is the stuff to have but it needs trimming every couple of weeks which is fine, except that the tank is 30" deep. To get to the bottom of that I think I will literally have to use a mask and snorkel to get at it. I'm going el naturale to try and reduce the amount of work/disturbance to the tank/inhabitants. The water changes will be automatic and happen at night to make the most of the cheap electricity. Will Moss with no CO2 grow slow enough to spread these trimmings out  over a much longer time and without  dying or looking a mess etc. If not is there an alternative you could suggest to give the same look. I've never grown moss before and don't have a clue!
Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

You could always use Fissidens Fontanus, I created a Fissidens carpet in my shrimp tank (check link on signature) and I only needed to trim it last week and that was the first time in about a year.


----------



## Colinlp (1 Mar 2010)

Looks ideal, thanks. 
Couple of questions: To attach it just tie it on like any other moss yes? How thickly does it need to go on? Oh and where would I get this from apart from ebay if possible? (unless someone could point me at a good dealer/person -  I don't fancy being duped with a clump of Triffidous Maximus!!)


----------



## milla (1 Mar 2010)

Drop me a pm when your ready for it, i should be able to sort you out as long as you ain't bothered about pest snails.

Regards

Milla


----------



## Colinlp (1 Mar 2010)

Pest snails? You got them or want to swap the moss for some????   

Will do, thanks very much for that.

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Colinlp said:
			
		

> Couple of questions: To attach it just tie it on like any other moss yes?


Yeah attach to wood or stone with cotton thread or fishing line, a very thin layer is enough, it is a very slow grower so it will not look very pleasant to look at for at least 6 months but once it starts growing properly and hides the thread then you will love it, I would recommend a lot of shrimp in the tank to keep it clean. Cherries are ideal if densely planted, fish will eat them but they breed fast so as long as there is plenty of places to hide the population should be maintained.

I just gave a load to various members of the last 6 weeks, otherwise I would spare you some, I will have some more in a couple of months time, it grows like a weed in my high tech tank.


----------



## Colinlp (1 Mar 2010)

Thanks again
I forgot to mention this is a Discus tank, the water will be 28 - 29 degrees, that will be OK I guess? I'm more than happy to wait for it to grow, the tanks in for the long haul. 

Cheers again, appreciate the help


----------



## milla (1 Mar 2010)

Colinlp said:
			
		

> Thanks again
> I forgot to mention this is a Discus tank, the water will be 28 - 29 degrees, that will be OK I guess?D





In general, most of the mosses grow better in a slightly cooler water temperature of less than 28Â°C. The exception is Java Moss, which grows well even in higher temperature exceeding 30Â°C. However that's not saying you shouldn't give it a try.


----------



## Colinlp (2 Mar 2010)

Oh @#~&%$!! 
I read it will grow up to 28C so will give it a go, I really don't fancy the idea of an 80 gallon water change every 2 weeks to trim it


----------



## Tunafish (3 Mar 2010)

You shouldnt have a problem. If you check out my tank (120ltr jungle edge) on completed tanks, you'll see tons of java moss growing very nicely in a 2ft deep tank, which i keep at around 80 degrees for my discus. I've just offloaded half of it due to its growth rate being so fast. Thats without any C02 help as well, just regular ferts and water changes.


----------



## Mark Webb (3 Mar 2010)

I Look forward to seeing this develop. I am also planning a 30" deep Discus tank with low maintenance planting. You're right about the depth, I cracked a rib on mine while reaching over the top to the bottom of the tank.  I would be interested to know details on your auto water change system.


----------



## Colinlp (3 Mar 2010)

You cracked a rib??? Jeez! All the more reason to lower the maintenance.

The water change is nothing more than a HMA filter controlled by a washing machine solenoid on a timer dripping into a holding tank overflowing into a sump, the excess flows through an overflow pipe on the sump intake straight into a drain. That way the tank level stays the same and the fish aren't aware of any disturbance. There will be some loss of new water but not much, say 2.5%?


----------



## Mark Webb (6 Mar 2010)

Colinlp said:
			
		

> You cracked a rib??? Jeez! All the more reason to lower the maintenance.
> 
> The water change is nothing more than a HMA filter controlled by a washing machine solenoid on a timer dripping into a holding tank overflowing into a sump, the excess flows through an overflow pipe on the sump intake straight into a drain. That way the tank level stays the same and the fish aren't aware of any disturbance. There will be some loss of new water but not much, say 2.5%?




Thanks for that, similar to my plan.


----------



## Colinlp (10 May 2010)

Having spent an hour yesterday hanging into my new tank I can understand how you managed to crack a rib Mark. Mine are sore today and I have bruises on my chest from trying to stretch to reach the back. To be honest I think I'm going to scrap the moss idea and leave the wood bare with luck some algae might decide to take up residence in time.


----------

